# Separating Larger Housing Units?



## glock34girl (Feb 11, 2013)

.


----------



## sally (Feb 11, 2013)

Emailing alicemoltsuba 013.zip

i put sceens in between the sections for ventilatation. iuse a reptile mister spit 3 ways with straws on a timer as well. make sure there are no gaps on top of dividers the mantids will climb over. only for bigger species or adults the screen top is bad for molting and inconvenient for lifting up for feeding. ghosts are so small i would not recommend such a big enclosure. just my opinions i am a beginner as well.


----------



## sally (Feb 11, 2013)

another view. i put the partition screening in a frame of plexiglass. make sure there are no sharp edges or gaps. i think the reptile tanks that open from the front are better but i bought this and the lights came wth it for 32.00 so i couldn't pass it up


----------



## Mr. Hyde (Feb 11, 2013)

That's what I was going to suggest, otherwise, I bought this bug mask thing that people use when fishing or whatever that you put over your head to keep bugs out of your face. but it's really just a net with some elastic. Cut the elastic and its just a net material that was pretty cheap, If you could somehow tight wire that in place of the mesh shown in the pics above. I just try to eliminate mesh as much as possible.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 11, 2013)

.


----------



## sally (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't use that light anymore I use a double lamp. I don't use the foil anymore lol . Yes all three sections stay the same with the double light. My walls are not permenantly fixed. I glued them with the glue gun. I can move them and take them out whenever I want, I just reglue them.


----------



## glock34girl (Feb 12, 2013)

.


----------

